# Martial Talk Boxing Tournament: Jack Dempsey and Harry Greb



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 12, 2017)

For those wanting to know what it is, the original threads explaining it can be located here Martial Talk Boxing Tournament and Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket. 

The current bracket is located here: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge

The new poll is between Jack Dempsey vs. Harry Greb. Vote here: 

Have your say: Jack Dempsey Vs. Harry Greb


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 12, 2017)

Dempsey! Dempsey! Dempsey!


----------



## CB Jones (May 12, 2017)

Dempsey


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2017)

Let me tell you something you already know, Greb!!!  The world ain’t all sunshine and rainbows. It is a very mean and nasty place and it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or something nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain’t how hard you hit; it’s about how hard you can get hit, and keep moving forward. How much you can take, and keep moving forward. That’s how winning is done. Now, if you know what you’re worth, then go out and get what you’re worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hit, and not pointing fingers saying you ain’t where you are because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain’t you. You’re better than that! - Rocky


----------



## Buka (May 13, 2017)

This particular part of this thread should be removed, because Jack Dempsey's manager, Jack Kearns would _still_ _be ducking_ _the damn fight._

Pretty good snippets about both in general, from the old newspapers, for anyone interested.

DEMPSEY-GREB.html


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 21, 2017)

Dempsey won 3-2. Will post the next one in a few


----------



## Buka (May 22, 2017)

Dempsey couldn't beat Greb with a whip and a chair.


----------

